# Rain Rain Go Away ... and Brody's new raincoat ...



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dang, it rains alot here!! 

Figured that Brody needed a raincoat for all our walks in the rain. He's not real impressed. HA.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oooo its sooooo cuuuuuute, Brody!!

His head shape and muzzle remind me so much of Oakley lol.


----------



## Lenchan (Dec 15, 2010)

yes very cute! where did you get that raincoat from? I find it very difficult to get things (harnesses, coats, collars) in lola's size! took me ages to find a comfortable harness for her that wasn't too big. I already have a winter coat for her, which she doesn't mind wearing, but hasn't worn for ages, as it is not too cold for her anymore!  I got that coat from my petshop and it cost me a fortune!! my boyfriend nearly had a heartattack when he got his credit card out (he offered to pay without knowing the price lol) so if anyone knows a good website to get a raincoat from, that would be great!! 

oh and i LOVE his collar too!! it's marked like my cat!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Oooo its sooooo cuuuuuute, Brody!!
> 
> His head shape and muzzle remind me so much of Oakley lol.


I agree! He and Oakley are very similar in body type and head shape. 



Lenchan said:


> yes very cute! where did you get that raincoat from? I find it very difficult to get things (harnesses, coats, collars) in lola's size! took me ages to find a comfortable harness for her that wasn't too big. I already have a winter coat for her, which she doesn't mind wearing, but hasn't worn for ages, as it is not too cold for her anymore!  I got that coat from my petshop and it cost me a fortune!! my boyfriend nearly had a heartattack when he got his credit card out (he offered to pay without knowing the price lol) so if anyone knows a good website to get a raincoat from, that would be great!!
> 
> oh and i LOVE his collar too!! it's marked like my cat!!!


Thanks!! I got the raincoat here ....

http://www.pupincloset.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=74

I recommend this shop - very cute items, great customer service, and FREE shipping which is always good!

And the collar is a Susan Lanci. GW Little carries them .....

Collars


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

id love to know what brody is thinking tracy!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> id love to know what brody is thinking tracy!!!


LOL Amanda!! I don't think I want to know!! HA HA HA!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh he's so cute in his little raincoat!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd NEVER want it to stop raining because he looks SO CUTE in it! The look on his face with the hood up cracks me up!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

So cute! I am dreading fall because it is so hard to find a coat that covers Lion's whole body.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Brody! Tell Mama to take that coat OFF you!!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Tracy that little rain coat on Brody is just to die for. 
Hate to tell you Brody but you look very handsome 
in your new rain gear.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Cute...and send the rain our way, please.... although the girls won't like it, we need it.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aw Brody!! What a cutie!

Tracy that raincoat looks adorable on him.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Brody is so cute though with the raincoat on!:love7:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

foggy said:


> Oh he's so cute in his little raincoat!


Thanks Paula! 



jesuschick said:


> I'd NEVER want it to stop raining because he looks SO CUTE in it! The look on his face with the hood up cracks me up!!


Thank you Karen! He gets lots of attention when he has on his raincoat!  Not a big fan of the hood though. ha.



missy_r said:


> So cute! I am dreading fall because it is so hard to find a coat that covers Lion's whole body.


Yeah, if they are longer, it's hard to find one that fits the chest and yet covers them up too!



pam6400 said:


> Oh Brody! Tell Mama to take that coat OFF you!!!!


LOL Pam! I know! I'm sure he agrees with you. Such a mean mom!



lynx8456 said:


> Tracy that little rain coat on Brody is just to die for.
> Hate to tell you Brody but you look very handsome
> in your new rain gear.


Thank you Laura! You're so sweet. 



Gingersmom said:


> Cute...and send the rain our way, please.... although the girls won't like it, we need it.


OH gosh you can have all this rain we are getting. We are north of Seattle and it rains every single day!



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Aw Brody!! What a cutie!
> 
> Tracy that raincoat looks adorable on him.


Thank you Lisa! At least he is dry, right?! 



Pookypeds said:


> Brody is so cute though with the raincoat on!:love7:


Thanks so much Shelly!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Brody's as handsome as ever in his raincoat!! :cheer:


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

If he's disgruntled about that handsome rain coat, you can tell him that he can borrow Pablo's...and show him this picture LOL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hershey109 said:


> Brody's as handsome as ever in his raincoat!! :cheer:


Awww thanks so much!!!



widogmom said:


> If he's disgruntled about that handsome rain coat, you can tell him that he can borrow Pablo's...and show him this picture LOL!


OMG - I laughed so hard. That is hilarious! :hello1:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh sweetie I know you don't think I should be encouraging your mom but it is totally adorable and if you keep pouting in such a cute way were gunna demand even more pouting Brodie pics


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

mooberry said:


> Oh sweetie I know you don't think I should be encouraging your mom but it is totally adorable and if you keep pouting in such a cute way were gunna demand even more pouting Brodie pics


I'm sure he would be happy to oblige on the pouty mad face pics. Here's an example from Christmas when he didn't want to wear his Christmas sweater :foxes15: .....


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> OH gosh you can have all this rain we are getting. We are north of Seattle and it rains every single day!


They're telling us we're over 10 inches under...but, that being said...we don't need it all at once..!!!! AGAIN..


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

I need to find a rain coar for Locco too and for myself hehe. We have had quite a good summer here so far but i know it will rain a lot in the autum so...And i need a rain coat for myself too. Maybe i should bye two for myself and use one of them to make matching rain coats for the dogs hehe. Perhaps line Loco's with soft and warm fleece...hm...thinking...i really need a seewing machine


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Brody, you are so hansom in your rain coat. He looks adorable. Don't stop the rain. LOL.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

tracy put the one with the scarf up for the new peeps here, please


----------



## Lenchan (Dec 15, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I agree! He and Oakley are very similar in body type and head shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you so much!! very helpful!! :hello1:


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Brody is one stylin' young man! He is such a sweetheart, I just love him!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Miinerva said:


> I need to find a rain coar for Locco too and for myself hehe. We have had quite a good summer here so far but i know it will rain a lot in the autum so...And i need a rain coat for myself too. Maybe i should bye two for myself and use one of them to make matching rain coats for the dogs hehe. Perhaps line Loco's with soft and warm fleece...hm...thinking...i really need a seewing machine


Matching raincoats would be adorable! I envy all you crafty people. 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Brody, you are so hansom in your rain coat. He looks adorable. Don't stop the rain. LOL.


Thanks so much! Hugs to Quigley! How is he doing, by the way? I've been thinking about him. 



amandagalway said:


> tracy put the one with the scarf up for the new peeps here, please


Oh GREAT idea Amanda! I'll do that!!! HA HA! I just love that scarf.



Harley's Mom said:


> Brody is one stylin' young man! He is such a sweetheart, I just love him!


Thanks Lysa! We need new pics of your crew!! Pretty please????


----------

